# Future Of Uber and Other Tech Style Companies !!!



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello!
*The Future of Work *and thought you might enjoy it too!


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

HotSniper said:


> Hello!
> *The Future of Work *and thought you might enjoy it too!


Until it gets a virus and starts killing people


----------



## ResearcherUTS (Oct 18, 2016)

There's been a lot written about automation and the future of work lately. Most of the impact on jobs is still hype - for now anyway. Here is what a recent Reserve Bank of Australia report said:
_
The Reserve Bank of Australia says the best way to prepare for a future world ruled by automation and artificial intelligence is to teach your kids how to solve problems and give them a solid grounding in "core" maths and science skills that will support their ability to adapt._


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Casualisation of the workforce is already becoming a problem for many.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

For the super-keen, I commend this 245-page research paper from the Productivity Commission entitled _Digital Disruption: What do governments need to do _(June 2016):

http://www.pc.gov.au/research/completed/digital-disruption/digital-disruption-research-paper.pdf.

This short article will give you a good overview:

https://theconversation.com/digital...ates-and-more-regulation-not-the-answer-61013


----------

